# Getting an Australian Skype number



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

hi all, 
I read somewhere her e that applicants are using Australian Skype numbers - can anyone please give me a step by step explanation of how to obtain an Australian number? 

Many thanks,.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Did you check the Skype website ?
And btw Flames, when are you gonna travel ? Did you get PR activated ?

Just got this info by googling your query. Never tried though.
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-buy-a-skype-online-number.html


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Did you check the Skype website ?
> And btw Flames, when are you gonna travel ? Did you get PR activated ?
> 
> Just got this info by googling your query. Never tried though.
> How to Buy a Skype Online Number - For Dummies


Hey Jolu - flying in July. Only to validate visas. will be back  
Can we do this in Kuwait? ( the skype thingy) as far as i knew - Skype was not allowed in Kuwait - so i was wondering if it was something i could do while in Australia....


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hey Jolu - flying in July. Only to validate visas. will be back
> Can we do this in Kuwait? ( the skype thingy) as far as i knew - Skype was not allowed in Kuwait - so i was wondering if it was something i could do while in Australia....


I knew you would be back with the Skype-Kuwait fiasco 
You can try this in a few ways from Kuwait.

1. Through the app for iOS/Android. I have not checked this personally. You can have a shot.
2. VPN. I have used this and can access the Skype website. I use hotspot shield for VPN btw.

While in Australia, you would of course get to buy one. Since the transaction would happen online, there is no problem of location with respect to payment.

If I remember correctly, you have kids right ? who will be migrating with you ? If you come back in July, won't their new academic years start again ?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> I knew you would be back with the Skype-Kuwait fiasco
> You can try this in a few ways from Kuwait.
> 
> 1. Through the app for iOS/Android. I have not checked this personally. You can have a shot.
> ...


yup I have kids - will try the VPN thing - thanks all of us as in spouse and kids are migrating - so all of us will be validating our Visas as well
Academic year starts in a few days April 1st to be exact - ....so we will be going during their hols and be back for the school re-opening


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> yup I have kids - will try the VPN thing - thanks all of us as in spouse and kids are migrating - so all of us will be validating our Visas as well
> Academic year starts in a few days April 1st to be exact - ....so we will be going during their hols and be back for the school re-opening


Aah yeah, the April academic cycle. My bad !!
But I guess you are the only one I know from Kuwait in this forum, making a move this quarter, even it be temporary. Supposedly, I would believe you are carefully analyzing the shift from the job front.
Neverthless, good luck mate. keep in touch !! Even we won't be making a move before the last quarter this year. Will chalk out a final plan once the grant is recd.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Aah yeah, the April academic cycle. My bad !!
> But I guess you are the only one I know from Kuwait in this forum, making a move this quarter, even it be temporary. Supposedly, I would believe you are carefully analyzing the shift from the job front.
> Neverthless, good luck mate. keep in touch !! Even we won't be making a move before the last quarter this year. Will chalk out a final plan once the grant is recd.


thanks mate - but we are not moving this year at all. Our permanent move will be atleast 2 years from now. Finance being one of the reasons. We would like to have a slightly larger nest egg to fall back on than what we have now. 
We need to be sure that we can look for a job AND support the kids during the job hunting phase. 
Having said that, I am looking at the Skype thingy - cause i also plan on looking for jobs at the same time- if that clicks then we will move bag and baggage


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> thanks mate - but we are not moving this year at all. Our permanent move will be atleast 2 years from now. Finance being one of the reasons. We would like to have a slightly larger nest egg to fall back on than what we have now.
> We need to be sure that we can look for a job AND support the kids during the job hunting phase.
> Having said that, I am looking at the Skype thingy - cause i also plan on looking for jobs at the same time- if that clicks then we will move bag and baggage


I can understand. Appreciate your clarity vis-a-vis your migration plan.
In such a case, take the Skype number asap and get some interview calls up your sleeve. It will boost your morale as I guess 2 years of immobility with a grant can be a tad frustrating at times.
Where are you landing this July ?

Oh btw, if I happen to move earlier than you, will try to get a place where you can crash when you move in future forever


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

am also thinking of getting one skype online no


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

can an australian no be used to route calls to indian no or do we require australian no as well for it..


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

and also we need to be online on skype all the time right.!!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> yup I have kids - will try the VPN thing - thanks all of us as in spouse and kids are migrating - so all of us will be validating our Visas as well
> Academic year starts in a few days April 1st to be exact - ....so we will be going during their hols and be back for the school re-opening



I am also looking at the skype option , however just as an FYI, the guy who was using this strategy also said that he was not showing his address on the resume which made the recruiter think that he is actually in Australia till he calls him/her. So, the F2F thing will still be a hindrance as you might not get past the first phone call.This is not something to discourage you but just keep this in mind as well. 

BTW...I am also planning to buy a skype number. Let me know how it goes for you , i'll share my experience as well. Till now nothing is forthcoming with the Indian address and email address.


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

yup mate the best option is to go their to get it.!!


----------



## DuMigrant (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi jolu are you still in kw? can you send in your contact number through PM. Thanks


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Skype - FREE Unlimited Calls, Group Video, Group Screen Sharing for 1 Month

Skype - FREE Unlimited Calls, Group Video, Group Screen Sharing for 1 Month - OzBargain

Get a month of unlimited calls and group video calls for Free from Skype


----------

